# How old are our planters?



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm just curious how old all of our planters are.
I'm 22 and a college student.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

27


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

are we talking physically or mentally here?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> are we talking physically or mentally here?


hmm...we'll go physically in this case


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

25 to 26


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

20 here


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

25


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

29


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

The results are a lil surprising, I though most of our planters would be older...


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

28


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

22... young and horny


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

i think piranha peple tend to be younger but if you look at other lists the avg age is usually alot higher, APD we did a pole and average was 35.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm with Dr.Zoidberg.. lol

but Im average as far as APC goes!!


----------

